# Boon update, pic heavy



## JohnMatthew (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure if ya'll remember but last time I posed pics Boon was showing early signs of MBD. I've been pretty busy but I think it's time for an update. 

Here's one of the pictures from 3 months ago where you can see for comparison:






I upgraded my tubelights to 10.0 and bought a megaray for his basking spot and 1.5 months later here's how he's looking:





Around this time Boon started to lunge at the top of his enclosure when he wanted out.. I'd take him out after work and let him bask in an open window the remainder of the day but couldn't prevent him from doing it while at work so I started building his outdoor enclosure. You can see in these pictures he's still got some scab on his nose but I've been treating it with neosporin and each shed it gets quite a bit better. The enclosure is 8x8. I used mostly 5/4 with chicken wire at the top and hardware cloth lining the bottom. His tube goes down to a box about 18 inches below ground and I put that chair on top of it to keep rain from getting down there. The blue dish is shallow and holds about an inch of water to keep ants off his food. He finished up his mice hoppers last week and now he's pounding weaned rats for the rodent portion of his diet. At the rate he's growing i'm going to have to upgrade his tunnel/hide before long! Tell me if ya'll think his MBD isn't looking much improved:









That black thing behind the chair is his designated toilet.. he always takes care of business in there for some reason :crazy 


























one step closer and i'm outta here!









It's kinda funny when he decides he doesn't want to go all the way down he'll scuttle up the tube backwards from this position :doh 





That's it for now, I'll try to get some better shots when he sheds.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jun 16, 2009)

NICE GU


----------



## carcharios (Jun 16, 2009)

Do you have issues with ticks and mosquitos? 


Carcharios


----------



## Dom3rd (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 16, 2009)

that tube idea is a good one. great job on the enclosure man!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 16, 2009)

He is looking awesome now, I can't tell he ever had MBD in those pics, great job Bro!!


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jun 17, 2009)

That is a big change... Looking good man.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 17, 2009)

Your tegu and his enclosure look amazing! You've done a great job!


----------



## hailo (Jun 17, 2009)

he looks awesome how old is he?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! He's one of Bobby's 2008 extreme giants so he's right about 1 year old. As for mosquitos and ticks, I've never had much issues with either, knock on wood.


----------



## BOOZER (Jun 17, 2009)

i'm with bobby it looks as though he never had mbd!! cool!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 17, 2009)

man i love that enclosure


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 17, 2009)

All the pics of last years giants are making it even harder to wait. All of them I'v seen look great!


----------



## hailo (Jun 18, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> All the pics of last years giants are making it even harder to wait. All of them I'v seen look great!



aman....i feel ya


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 18, 2009)

He looks great and that enclosure is sweet! Nice job


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 26, 2009)

stupid t-storm fried both my televisions and demolished my cable :bang 

Thanks again for the support and kind comments.


----------

